# Is a 16-35 update coming soon?



## Nitsu (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm new here, so I apologize in advance if I'm breaking forum propriety. 

I'm about to buy a 16-35 2.8 ii but I know the lens hasn't been updated since 2007. Do you think it is worth waiting for an updated version to make the purchase? It would be a shame to lose out on IS, a sleeker body, etc. if an update is right around the corner. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

I doubt it, as lenses go, its a new model.

Its believed that there will be a new UW zoom announced before long.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/11/did-canon-leak-the-ef-11-24mm-f4l/


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 25, 2014)

Although there was also this:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20930.0


----------



## slclick (Nov 25, 2014)

Let me tell you as a former owner of the 2.8 and the 17-40 I am happier than ever with the new 16-35 f/4. Unless shooting wide in low light is a priority I seriously think anyone should consider this latest lens. Corners are better, coma, is better, static subject handholdibility is fantastic. Very happy.

Plus it's way cheaper!


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 25, 2014)

slclick said:


> Let me tell you as a former owner of the 2.8 and the 17-40 I am happier than ever with the new 16-35 f/4. Unless shooting wide in low light is a priority I seriously think anyone should consider this latest lens. Corners are better, coma, is better, static subject handholdibility is fantastic. Very happy.
> 
> Plus it's way cheaper!



+1

I plunked down $2000 plus tax on a 24-70II a week ago, and now I have developed GAS. I want the 16-35 f/4L, and I'm gonna dip into my savings again probably this week for it. It will surely be a fun lens.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm hoping for either a new 16-35 f/2.8 or some other UWA zoom @ f/2.8 or better. I shoot in low light a lot - and the faster my shutter speed the better. A 16-35 f/2.8 with IS would also be amazing as it would be great for shooting in low light, and video in low light.


----------



## markesc (Nov 27, 2014)

GET the 16-35F4 IS... the thing is unbelievably sharp!!


----------

